# Cats & Dogs (2001)



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 30, 2002)

*The Film Cats & Dogs*

I'm not sure how amny people have seen this film, but if you haven't then it's worth watching as it's extremely good & funny aswell!


----------



## nic (Jul 30, 2002)

I saw it at the pictures and thought it was hillarious, the cat's just rule!!
The dogs just seemed so boring and serious compared to the outragious cats.

I got it on DVD at christmas, but sadly IMO it seemed to have lost some of the comical magic I enjoyed in the cimena environment.

Anyway, cats rule!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2002)

I liked the scruffy little tech-puppy 

But you are right, the cats did rule - especially the fluffy white one, voiced by Jack from WIll & Grace.  It was a dead ringer for the cat from Stuart Little as well.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

What Mr. Tinkles?

You mean Peek Tabitha?

As fr me I prefer Lou

Have got it on video with a special edition Lou art cover on the front & plan to get it on D.V.D too & keep the video aswell

DOGS RULE!


----------



## Legolas (Aug 8, 2002)

I still haven't seen it 
:flash:


----------



## Annette (Aug 8, 2002)

Saw this at the cinema and thought it hilarious. Favourite part for me had to be the 'ninja cats'. They were soooooooooo funny.


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 10, 2002)

Got a screen mate on my computer to do with 'Cats & Dogs' & it's F.A.B!


----------



## Krystal (Aug 11, 2002)

Love it ! It was hilarious.  My family have fun with it because the bad cat Mr. Tinkles is like our cat, except ours is blond.   

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 12, 2002)

Mr. tinkles is funny, but in the end the dogs win :rolly2: 

DOGS RULE!


----------



## Krystal (Aug 12, 2002)

Not in my house, in my house they  rule together.   



Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 13, 2002)

That is good, isn't it?


----------



## Krystal (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, let's say it have both, good moments and bad moments.   Nah, they're cute but some times also make war like in the movie. 

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 16, 2002)

Must be hard stopping them then?


----------



## Krystal (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, there were times that I have marks to probe it. You know trying to stop something I shouldn't .  

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 17, 2002)

I think it's funny in the film where they see a human coming & start doing things such as piddling on a lamp post, sniffing the other dog's bottom etc.


----------



## Annette (Aug 17, 2002)

The cat rules in my house. LOL


annette


----------



## Krystal (Aug 18, 2002)

Always wonder what they think of humans.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 18, 2002)

I dread to think actually


----------



## Krystal (Aug 18, 2002)

Because the rebel one of my cats sometimes give me a glance that I think say is I could kill her.  

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 19, 2002)

Or maybe they think we're their pets even!


----------



## Krystal (Aug 19, 2002)

Good point  

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 20, 2002)

Could well do though, don't you think?


----------



## Krystal (Aug 20, 2002)

Yeah, it have logic.  

Krystal


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 21, 2002)

We see them as pets, so it stands 2 reason that they view us the same back


----------

